# Dvorak Violin Concerto



## DavidA

Never know why this lovely work is not more played, still less that Heifetz never took it up. Seems idea for his style. However, of the recordings we have, what are your recommendations?


----------



## Ras

*My favorite is Mutter with Honeck and the Berliner Philharmoiker. *


----------



## Olias

I LOVE THIS CONCERTO. Its underplayed and overshadowed by the cello concerto BUT it is amazingly virtuosic and beautiful. I love how the truncated recapitulation in the first movement makes all three movements about equal length and gives the happy third movement more importance. Anyway, I love this recording the most:

https://www.amazon.com/Dvorak-Piano...s-bar-strip-0&keywords=dvorak+violin+concerto

However there are several other good ones. I'm not crazy about Sarah Chang's CD recording but I LOVE Chang's LIVE performance at the BBC Proms with Mackerras conducting.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn




----------



## Olias

I'm hoping Hilary Hahn records it in the future. I did find an audio recording of HH doing a live performance:


----------



## realdealblues

An enjoyable concerto but not necessarily one of my absolute favorites, however; I do have a few favorite recordings:

Josef Suk/Karel Ancerl/Czech Philharmonic
Nathan Milstein/William Steinberg/Pittsburgh Symphony
Anne-Sophie Mutter/Manfred Honeck/Berlin Philharmonic
Christian Tetzlaff/John Storgards/Helsinki Philharmonic


----------



## Merl

Ras said:


> *My favorite is Mutter with Honeck and the Berliner Philharmoiker. *
> 
> View attachment 112207


This is an absolute belter. There are some excellent DVCs but I play this one more than any other. Mutter's playing is outstanding, Honeck's accompaniment is warm, affectionate and yet robust when needed. Otherwise I have a big soft spot for Oistrakh / Kondrashin (even though the sound is a little wiry at times, which is hardly a surprise due to the recording dates). There are others I enjoy but can't think of them off the top of my head. Il be back.


----------



## Strange Magic

DavidA said:


> Never know why this lovely work is not more played, still less that Heifetz never took it up. Seems idea for his style. However, of the recordings we have, what are your recommendations?


Agreed: a wonderful and strangely underappreciated concerto. I prefer the Midori/Mehta brilliant, dashing performance.


----------



## Merl

Oops, forgot about this cracker, too.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Beyond the obvious one (for me that's Josef Suk!) I really love Tasmin Little on EMI. Bright, youthful, happy playing!


----------



## PeterF

I have two different recordings by Nathan Milstein. One has Steinberg and the Pittsburgh symphony, the other version is with de Burgos and the New Philharmonia Orchestra. Both are very good.


----------



## Josquin13

I agree with Robert, the most obvious choice here is Dvorak's great-grandson, the Czech violinist, Josef Suk. There are two recordings by Suk--the first is with conductor Karel Ancerl and the Czech Philharmonic in 1961, & the second with Vaclav Neumann and the Czech Philharmonic in the late 1970s. Both are excellent & more Czech sounding or idiomatic than other versions I know:










Suk also recorded the Dvorak Romance in F minor, Op. 11 with both conductors:






David Oistrakh is another remarkable violinist in this concerto, as Merl mentions:






The Italian violinist Uto Ughi is well worth hearing too, although Leonard Slatkin & Philharmonia Orchestra don't quite sound as idiomatic as the Czechs. Even so, it's a very fine performance from Ughi:


----------



## wkasimer

I agree about Suk and Milstein, but also enjoy Vaclav Hudacek's recording with the Czech PO conducted by Jiri Belohlavek, in part because of the couplings.


----------



## DavidA

I have three recordings of this delightful work. Sarah Chang, Anne Sophie Mutter, and Julia Fischer. Chang's performance is delightful and comes with the puano quintet so highly recommended


----------



## Olias

I'm wondering if my enjoyment of the "sound" of the Dvorak VC has anything to do with it being in A Major. The Beethoven, Brahms, and Tchaikovsky are all in D Major and the Mendelssohn is in E Minor. The only other A Major VC in the short list of spectacular VCs is the Mozart #5 which I also enjoy very much for its "happy" sound.


----------



## Olias

This website is very comprehensive on Dvorak and has some great insights to the VC:

http://www.antonin-dvorak.cz/en/concerto-for-violin


----------



## Xaltotun

Not as good as the titans of the genre but still very good, I listen to it often. Ancerl/Suk is the best, although I haven't found it on CD yet. I do have Inbal/Zehetmair, which is OK.


----------



## wkasimer

Xaltotun said:


> Ancerl/Suk is the best, although I haven't found it on CD yet.


OOP but available:









There's also a recording by Oistrakh with Ancerl, but it's tough to find and even more expensive on the used CD market.


----------



## Olias

I really enjoy this recording as well. Love how she attacks the first movement cadenzas and how she takes the finale just a tad faster than most other violinists. It gives the movement more energy.

https://www.amazon.com/Dvorák-Violi...24324&sr=8-40&keywords=dvorak+violin+concerto


----------



## betterthanfine

Olias said:


> I really enjoy this recording as well. Love how she attacks the first movement cadenzas and how she takes the finale just a tad faster than most other violinists. It gives the movement more energy.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Dvorák-Violi...24324&sr=8-40&keywords=dvorak+violin+concerto


I was going to post this one. Lovely recording! Both the soloist and the orchestra are very light on their feet, which is what makes it stand out from other recordings for me. The Mutter/Honeck is great too for a more weighty approach.


----------



## Olias

betterthanfine said:


> I was going to post this one. Lovely recording! Both the soloist and the orchestra are very light on their feet, which is what makes it stand out from other recordings for me. The Mutter/Honeck is great too for a more weighty approach.


Just listened to the Mutter. Its great as well but interesting how different the two recordings are.


----------



## Guest

the recordings i have are:
-vengerov ny po-masur
-chang-lso-c.davis
-perlman-london po-barenboim
-mutter-bpo-honeck
-j.fischer-tonhalle zürich-zinman
-zimmermann-czech po-belohlavek
-faust-prague philharmonia-belohlavek
favourites are mutter and faust; the reason why the concerto is not so popular is that there are no memorable moments; another is that dvorak is a very enjoyable, but not major composer


----------



## Pyotr

The last two movements are as good as anyone's. The first movement is somewhat challenging to my ears and IMO it's why the work isn't more popularity performed by major orchestras these days. 
As far as Dvorak not being a " major composer" ouch! That statement is not going to go over very well with TC members I fear. He routinely beats any of his romatic-era composers in polls.


----------



## Olias

For me, Dvorak's Violin Concerto is my second all time favorite VC (after the Mendelssohn). I LOVE the fact that the first movement goes from the beginning of the recapitulation right into the second movement. It keeps it balanced in length with the other two movements and prevents the first movement from being too formulaic.

As for Dvorak not being a "major composer", I'll respectfully disagree. He was the 19th century's most diverse composer, creating more masterworks in more genres than anyone since Mozart. Also, he managed to retain his Czech identity in his music despite massive pressure from the Germanic world to conform to their style. I'd personally put him in the top 10-15 composers of all time. Again, just my opinion.


----------



## Guest

dvorak maintained his czech identity so well that his major hits were the symphony of the new world, his american quartet, and the american suite. i do not even talk of his borrowings from brahms.i would include him in the top 15 of the romantic composers, but probably not in the top 100 of classical composers from the 12 th century up to 2019 despite the opinions of some tc members.


----------



## Olias

marc bollansee said:


> dvorak maintained his czech identity so well that his major hits were the symphony of the new world, his american quartet, and the american suite. i do not even talk of his borrowings from brahms.i would include him in the top 15 of the romantic composers, but probably not in the top 100 of classical composers from the 12 th century up to 2019 despite the opinions of some tc members.


That's fine. I won't debate you over it, I just happen to disagree.


----------



## Olias

Here is a rather nice podcast for the Dvorak VC:

https://www.wdav.org/programs/piedmont-arts-podcast/paul-huang-on-the-dvorak-violin-concerto

Huang is performing it with the Charlotte Symphony.


----------



## Enthusiast

marc bollansee said:


> dvorak maintained his czech identity so well that his major hits were the symphony of the new world, his american quartet, and the american suite. i do not even talk of his borrowings from brahms.i would include him in the top 15 of the romantic composers, but probably not in the top 100 of classical composers from the 12 th century up to 2019 despite the opinions of some tc members.


The works you mention come from a late flowering of his genius (hence their popularity) and are still recognisably typical of his music. He was a composer who developed slowly or consistently and his earlier works do show the influence of Brahms and others (including Wagner). Your view of his greatness is actually very old fashioned - I remember my father talking about how many of his generation (go back to the 1930s) thought of Dvorak as a "peasant composer" and therefore second rate. Your disparaging (?) reference to his "Czech identity" reminded me of this. But actually he was a pioneer in developing a national music separate from the Austro-German tradition that had dominated for so long. It was a trend that leads to so many other great composers. His symphonies from the 5th onwards (and definitely including the Brahmsian 7th) are among the greatest Romantic symphonies and the earlier ones are filled with good things, too, for all that they are flawed. I don't know about the top 100 composers but would be very surprised if I didn't include him in my version of it. I think you may be saying that you don't value Romantic music as highly as other eras?


----------



## Olias

Google "greatest composers of all time" and almost every list that comes up has Dvorak ranked somewhere between 12th and 18th for ALL composers of ALL time. Rankings are subjective of course, but when so many lists are in agreement with each other, the assertion that Dvorak is not one of the greatest composers of all time seems to have very little weight.


----------



## 89Koechel

Agree with realdeal, and others, about Suk and/or Milstein. Either one, or both, have the true GRASP of this very-fine work. I'd be interested in listening to the LADIES - H Hahn and/or Chang, also! … BTW, is there any interest in the V Concerto of Glazounov? I've always (esp. in the hands/fingers of Milstein) a very-SPIRITED work, with some propulsive melodies and rhythms, etc.


----------



## Art Rock

For me personally, Dvorak is a clear top 10 composer. I love his violin concerto (even more than the more famous cello concerto), and it is in my top12 violin concertos. My version is Shlomo Mintz with the Berliner under Levine (DG, c/w Sibelius).


----------



## Olias

Art Rock said:


> For me personally, Dvorak is a clear top 10 composer. I love his violin concerto (even more than the more famous cello concerto), and it is in my top12 violin concertos. My version is Shlomo Mintz with the Berliner under Levine (DG, c/w Sibelius).


I just listened to that one based on your preference. You're right, its really good. Personally, I prefer the tempi a little faster in the first movement, but I really like Mintz's emotional playing, and the tone quality he pulls from the violin.


----------



## Joachim Raff

1st Choice








2nd Choice


----------



## Merl

I love Dvorak's VC. I have quite a few but this one gets the most plays. I think it is absolutely brilliant.


----------



## DavidA

marc bollansee said:


> dvorak maintained his czech identity so well that his major hits were the symphony of the new world, his american quartet, and the american suite. i do not even talk of his borrowings from brahms.i would include him in the top 15 of the romantic composers, but probably not in the top 100 of classical composers from the 12 th century up to 2019 despite the opinions of some tc members.


Do we have to have the pointless debating over where Dvorak comes in the line of composers? We are discussing his violin concerto which is very special indeed. Just composing a beautiful work like this makes him somewhat special.,


----------



## DavidA

Either of these is super


----------



## jim prideaux

Merl said:


> I love Dvorak's VC. I have quite a few but this one gets the most plays. I think it is absolutely brilliant.
> 
> View attachment 131611


Like the idea of this recording Merl…….more dough needed!


----------



## jim prideaux

Enthusiast said:


> The works you mention come from a late flowering of his genius (hence their popularity) and are still recognisably typical of his music. He was a composer who developed slowly or consistently and his earlier works do show the influence of Brahms and others (including Wagner). Your view of his greatness is actually very old fashioned - I remember my father talking about how many of his generation (go back to the 1930s) thought of Dvorak as a "peasant composer" and therefore second rate. Your disparaging (?) reference to his "Czech identity" reminded me of this. But actually he was a pioneer in developing a national music separate from the Austro-German tradition that had dominated for so long. It was a trend that leads to so many other great composers. His symphonies from the 5th onwards (and definitely including the Brahmsian 7th) are among the greatest Romantic symphonies and the earlier ones are filled with good things, too, for all that they are flawed. I don't know about the top 100 composers but would be very surprised if I didn't include him in my version of it. I think you may be saying that you don't value Romantic music as highly as other eras?


A very restrained and considered response to yet another attempt to 'rank' composers...…..I happen to agree with your observations and would only add that the Violin Concerto (IMHO) is a superb work.....also glad to see that you give some recognition to symphonies before the 7th (the final movement of the 5th never fails to enthral!)


----------



## DavidA

While considering this concerto I am continually amazed that a certain Mr Heifetz never appears to have have had it in his repertoire. I would have thought that it would have been perfect for him.

the nearest we get is this


----------



## Strange Magic

I also love the Dvorak violin concerto, regarding it as one of his very finest works--it astonished me when I first heard it. Odd about Heifetz--he had his idiosyncratic notions: never recorded the Prokofiev No. 1 Violin Concerto either. What's not to like?


----------



## jim prideaux

Zimmerman, Belohlavek and the Czech P.O........

To be found in the magnificent Decca boxed set.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

My preferred performance of the Dvorak (on lp).


----------



## Enthusiast

I need to start exploring recordings of this work again. Isabelle Faust's recording is so good that I stopped listening to others for quite a while. But now it is time.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Merl said:


> I love Dvorak's VC. I have quite a few but this one gets the most plays. I think it is absolutely brilliant.
> 
> View attachment 131611


This is the one I ended up getting. It's a fantastic recording of one of the best VCs I've heard.


----------



## Simplicissimus

Just noticed this thread. The only CD recording of this wonderful piece that I own, which I really like a lot, is Ormandy/Philadelphia with Isaac Stern, 1966, remastered and released by Sony. I’m sort of surprised this recording isn’t getting any love, but there are many good recordings of this piece. Now I’m excited to have a listen to the Suwanai. I don’t know her at all. BTW, what about the recording by Zubin Mehta with Midori Gotō? I just listened to it on Youtube and liked it, even better than Ančerl/Josef Suk which I listened to on my streaming service.


----------



## Strange Magic

I am also a big fan of Midori/Mehta. See Post #8.


----------



## Janspe

One of my all-time favourite violin concerti for sure. It's simply some of the most moving music I've ever heard in my life, and personally I'd pick it over the Mendelssohn, Brahms, Tchaikovsky or Sibelius concerti any day of the week, much as I love all of the afore-mentioned works. I just feel such a deep connection with the Dvořák, I can't describe it. Same goes for the piano and cello concerti.

I usually listen to Isabelle Faust's recording, but so many violinists have it in their discography these days that we have lots and lots of great interpretations to choose from.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Love the slow section, one of Dvorak's loveliest IMHO. The rest I'm afraid I find less memorable and involving, by contrast with the cello concerto which drew me right in the first time I ever heard it.


----------



## perdido34

I like Suk/Ancerl, but the Mutter/Honeck performance is outstanding as well.


----------



## jim prideaux

Listening to the Zimmerman Belohlavek and Czech P.O recording again this morning...….Increasingly of the opinion that this work epitomises everything great about Dvorak and I would also argue it is perhaps the equal, if not even greater than the likes of Beethoven's, Brahms, Sibelius etc...…..


----------



## flamencosketches

Being that the Cello Concerto is one of very few Dvořák works that I like, I think I owe it to myself to hear the Violin Concerto (& Piano Concerto) as soon as possible. What are some picks for it? I've heard some of Stern/Ormandy and was not really impressed, I blame Stern.


----------



## jim prideaux

flamencosketches said:


> Being that the Cello Concerto is one of very few Dvořák works that I like, I think I owe it to myself to hear the Violin Concerto (& Piano Concerto) as soon as possible. What are some picks for it? I've heard some of Stern/Ormandy and was not really impressed, I blame Stern.


If you go back through this thread there are any number of very reliable recommendations....personally I belive it is such a great concerto that the attractions should even be apparent within a mediocre performance. The Piano Concerto is ( IMO) under appreciated for some odd reason. Richter ( no less) seemed to see ( or hear!) something that many appear not to....he made a recording with Carlos Kleiber.

Personally I would be very careful not to dismiss either of these two works, particularly if as you point out you enjoy the Cello Concerto.


----------



## Gray Bean

Midori/Mehta/ NYPO on CBS


----------



## Janspe

flamencosketches said:


> Being that the Cello Concerto is one of very few Dvořák works that I like, I think I owe it to myself to hear the Violin Concerto (& *Piano Concerto*) as soon as possible. What are some picks for it? I've heard some of Stern/Ormandy and was not really impressed, I blame Stern.


Schiff has recorded the piano concerto, totally recommended. A very lyrical reading. He is also one of the most vocal champions of the piece.

For me, the lack of appreciation for the piano concerto is one of the most incomprehensible phenomena in the classical music world. I think it's a masterpiece.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

flamencosketches said:


> Being that the Cello Concerto is one of very few Dvořák works that I like, I think I owe it to myself to hear the Violin Concerto (& Piano Concerto) as soon as possible. What are some picks for it? I've heard some of Stern/Ormandy and was not really impressed, I blame Stern.


For inspiration something from "home cuisine":

The old and proven:








The new but no less great:


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> Being that the Cello Concerto is one of very few Dvořák works that I like, I think I owe it to myself to hear the Violin Concerto (& Piano Concerto) as soon as possible. What are some picks for it? I've heard some of Stern/Ormandy and was not really impressed, I blame Stern.


I love Dvorak and always have so perhaps I am the wrong one to make suggestions for you. Firstly, I think the piano concerto is a slightly problematic work and a lesser one than the other concertos ... but Aimard's recording with Harnoncourt does much to convince (and more so than Richter or Firkusny for me). But there is also this one which is, I think, quite recent and is certainly very good.









The Violin Concerto has no such problems but is surely not as great as the Cello Concerto. Suk - a favourite violinist for me - is very good (I'm thinking of the one with the Czech Philharmonic and Ancerl) and Isabelle Faust (one of her earliest recordings) is also excellent. I am sure there are more that are more than worthwhile. That said, and noting that you are not yet a convinced Dvorakian and that you didn't much like Stern's recording (I don't think I know it but I often consider him to be at least reliable and often really good), I am wondering if the Violin Concerto is the best place to go for your next Dvorak conversion experience. Perhaps the 8th symphony would work better for that?


----------



## CnC Bartok

DaddyGeorge said:


> For inspiration something from "home cuisine":
> 
> The old and proven:
> View attachment 137016


You're not the first to recommend this one!! And you can't get much better! :tiphat:


----------



## CnC Bartok

Animal the Drummer said:


> Love the slow section, one of Dvorak's loveliest IMHO. The rest I'm afraid I find less memorable and involving, by contrast with the cello concerto which drew me right in the first time I ever heard it.


Interesting. For me it's the Finale that's the loveliest movement, and about as echt-Dvorak as they come. The first movement can seem to ramble a bit, and maybe isn't attention stealing first time around, but it does grown on you....!


----------



## Gray Bean

Just picked up that cd of Kahanek playing the Piano Concerto. One of my favorite pieces that. I played in an orchestra once in this rarely heard piece. The soloist was the great Rudolf Firkusny. What a thrill!


----------



## perdido34

Firkusny recorded the Dvorak Piano Concerto three(?) times, always I think in a revision by Kurz.


----------

